# Thanh Hải Châu phân phối máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic chính hãng, giá rẻ 2021



## haichaukindoanh (24 Tháng tư 2021)

Điều hòa âm trần ngày càng được ưu chuộng thay thế cho máy lạnh treo tường vì thiết kế đẹp âm vào trần nhà vừa tiết kiện diện tích vùa mang lại vẻ đẹp hài hòa với nội thất trong phòng.







Điều hòa - Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic là thương hiệu nổi bật về kiểu dáng thiết kế hiện đại, đẹp mắt làm nổi bật lên vẻ đẹp sang trọng - tinh tế , hài hòa thiết kế nội thất trong mọi không gian sử dụng. Bên cạnh đó,âm trần Panasonic còn là thương hiệu đi đầu trong việc thường xuyên cập nhật cải tiến các tính năng mới vào sản phẩm.Với luồng gió mạnh mẽ thổi xa ra 4 hướng cửa giúp lan tỏa làn gió mát lạnh đều khắp không gian mang lại khộng khí trong sạch,mát mẻ thoải mái bảo vệ sức khỏe cho người dùng. Âm trần Panasonic hoạt động êm ái bền bỉ, tiết kiệm điện năng tối ưu nhất giảm thiểu chi phí hàng tháng cho người tiêu dùng.

Thanh Hải Châu phân phối May lanh am tran Panasonic được nhập khẩu chính hãng từ Malaysia , bảo hành thời gian 12 tháng với giá siêu cạnh tranh trên thị trường (chỉ từ 1 bộ)


1.Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic dòng tiết kiệm gas R410





Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-18PU2H5-8 - 2 HP
Gía :24.200.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-21PU2H5-8 - 2.5 HP
Gía :30.050.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-24PU2H5-8 - 3 HP
Gia: 32.700.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-30PU2H5-8 - 3.5 HP
Gía : 36.000.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-34PU2H5-8 - 4 HP
Gía : 38.900.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-43PU2H5-8 - 5 HP
Gía : 42.500.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic S-48PU2H5-8 - 5.5 HP
Gía : 46.300.000đ ( Đã bao gồm VAT)
2. Máy lạnh âm trần Panasonic dòng thường gas R32





S-19PU1H5B 2HP - 18500BTU = 19,600,000 đ
S-25PU1H5B 2.5HP - 25000BTU = 24,700,000 đ
S-30PU1H5B 3.5HP - 30000BTU = 30,750,000 đ
S-36PU1H5B 4HP - 36000BTU = 31,250,000 đ
S-42PU1H5B 5HP - 42000BTU = 32,650,000 đ
S-50PU1H5B 5.5HP - 50000BTU = 36,600,000 đ


Máy lạnh âm Trần Panasonic được các nhà thầu ưa chuộng chọn sử dụng cho các không gian có diện tích đông người và rộng như : phòng khách, văn phòng công ty, hội trường, cửa hàng, quán coffee, nhà hàng, trung tâm thương mại, nhà xưởng,... có diện tích phù hợp với từng công suất khác nhau.
Khách hàng cần tư vấn chi tiết về sản phẩm hoặc thi công lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette Panasonic giá rẻ cho ngôi nhà hoặc công ty, công trình của mình vui lòng liên hệ trực tiếp để được tư vấn và báo giá mới nhất nhé!
Công Ty Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu
Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911 260 247 (Mr.Luân)
Phòng Bán Hàng : 02822007099 – 096.2829.308
Email báo giá: info@maylanhchatluong.com.vn - infothanhhaichau@gmail.com


----------

